# Good home for piano



## Spit sheller (Jun 1, 2013)

We will soon be moving from our hotel base to our new house and can provide a good home for a piano, if anybody has one they need to get rid of or sell at a reasonable price I would be very interested.

Cheers:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Spit sheller said:


> We will soon be moving from our hotel base to our new house and can provide a good home for a piano, if anybody has one they need to get rid of or sell at a reasonable price I would be very interested.
> 
> Cheers:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:



Lol..hope you're prepared to pay for a lot of re-tuning (don't even know if they have piano tuners in egypt) because pianos don't like the heat.....Temperature - a piano does not like to be too hot or too cold. A constant 18 to 21 degrees Celsius (65 - 70 degrees Farenheit) is ideal....or run your aircon to accomodate the piano


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> Lol..hope you're prepared to pay for a lot of re-tuning (don't even know if they have piano tuners in egypt) because pianos don't like the heat.....Temperature - a piano does not like to be too hot or too cold. A constant 18 to 21 degrees Celsius (65 - 70 degrees Farenheit) is ideal....or run your aircon to accomodate the piano


we have a nice unused KEYBOARD :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Spit sheller (Jun 1, 2013)

Lanson,

Any details on the spec? We saw some nice Yamaha models in the Virgin Megastore in Downtown Mall in New Cairo, all the bells and whistles and require no tuning.
For the traditional model my wife my wife has numerous Egyptian friends here who are more than capable of "tuning a piano"


----------



## alexvw (Mar 10, 2012)

We rented a reasonably good piano for 350LE per month. The guy came and retuned it every time I asked him to... PM me, if you'd like the number...


----------

